# 5 month old Black and Tan



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I'm still unsure what I'd like to do with this little guy. I've had a couple people recommend showing him, however, I'm not big on conformation shows. I use to show Aussies and it's a lot of work.

Regardless, I was hoping you guys could critique him a bit... our stacking skills are a bit lacking. Pretty much all we've done for the past three months has been play and building drive 

He's a very stocky, big boned boy. This is his pedigree: Murdock vom Haus Rentz


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a tough time visualizing puppies so don't critique them. They always look like pieces to me instead of a whole depending on their age.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Heh, you're probably right. I'm trying not to wish his puppy-hood away, but I'm dying to see what he'll mature into.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I was the same way, the small puppy goes by in a blink. Mine is 12 months now, still puppy in him, but you miss those little fur ball days. He is handsome with some nice deep browns markings off the black.


----------



## Darkthunderplotts (Oct 28, 2013)

nice looking boy


----------

